# Help identifying driftwood



## Jdriem (Oct 13, 2014)

Hi all, I went searching for some driftwood down by the Mississippi River the other day and found some pieces i would like to use. How can you tell if the driftwood is safe or not? I've read that you do not want to use cedar wood....how can you tell if the wood is cedar or not? Below are some of the pieces I found. not 100% sure how to post images









Large tree I found on the bank-









cut piece from tree above








cut from tree above









just random wood I found along the bank


----------



## Jdriem (Oct 13, 2014)

Sorry pictures didnt upload on first try

large tree i found along the bank


Cut from tree above


Cut from tree above


random piece found along the bank


----------



## Deeda (Oct 12, 2012)

I've heard that if it is cedar, cutting and smelling the freshly cut wood might help identify it as such.

On the 2nd and 3rd pics, the wood appears dark or reddish in color which makes me wonder if it may still be sappy.

The last pic is a nice looking piece IMO and appears lightweight so that might work.


----------



## Larry R (Jan 24, 2017)

I was thinking about using local wood too but I'd be afraid of not being able to boil it due to size and get it cleaned well enough. What was your plan to clean those large pieces?


----------



## jwm2k3 (Oct 14, 2016)

Pressure wash them


----------



## Larry R (Jan 24, 2017)

But will that kill all the organisms?


----------

